# different drugs



## maria684 (May 12, 2006)

Hi i am about to start my 4th treatment 3 were IVF this one is ICSI i have noticed on the prescription that some of the drugs are different the 1st one is
Ovitrelle we had Profasi before and
Crinone we had Cyclogest before, just wondering if there is any reason why i am having different this time.

thanks
Maria


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Ovitrelle is the synthetic form of Profasi and more in vogue these days.
Crinone is just another form of Progesterone and it may be a clinic change for all patients.

Ruth


----------

